# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  The elusive Tsuka Core

## Dwight Pilkilton

Well what started out as simply repairing my old Tsuka has been like working on an old house "Well while you are at you might as well"; well you know..so instead of using the brownells acraglas to repair the old core I am making a new one out of Poplar. I welcome any suggestions here at any time. I have tried carving out the Nakago opening in the two halves and discovered why the Acraglass bedding did not work,,the Nakago is slightly bulbus shaped !! I mean the rear of the tand is slightly larger in diameter or width than the front...so removal from the core is difficult..there is a "pop" or "stiff" section to get past when seating the blade..I dunna like this and want to make a new core....here is where the Tsukamaki folks are grinning and waiting...this is tough due to the geomotery of the Nakago...slightly diamond cross section and nothing being symetrical....Im going to pull my hair out before  I get this done. I started with two blocks of fine grained Poplar and traced the nakago on each. the I put the slim board in the X Y Axis vice in my drill press and locked the cutting depth and very carefully cut an outline of the Nakago....and did it perfectly...pretty proud of being able to run a cheap X/Y vice and use both controls at the same time...but you guessed it..it dont fit , that buldge near the back of the spine or Mune side keeps it from settling into place......Any help guys and gals ????????

Thanks
Dwight P

----------


## Keith Larman

What kind of blade is this? I.e., who made it? Antique? Modern? Production? Custom? 

Basically the nakago *shouldn't* have any bulbous areas. The shapes can vary but they need to seat cleanly with no open space. So I'm confused...

----------

